# New Kid on the Forum...



## ALE777 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, I have landed on this forum searching in Goooooooogle about the Beechcraft AT-11. I and others members are restorating an AT11...if you like, I can upload photographs. I hope you will enjoy my company...
Best regards
ALE777


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum ALE777 and please, if you will start a thread in the Personal section, we would love to see the progress of you labor sir.


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 4, 2012)

I will make my better job...Sir, Yes Sir!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry if I was not clear. You are in the correct place for introductions. If you will start a new thread for showing you and your friends work on the AT-11 the Moderators would be most appreciative.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard, and I'm looking foreward to seeing your progress on it.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and, yes, pics would be nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2012)

welcome aboard!


----------



## rochie (Feb 5, 2012)

hello and welcome from a rather cold north east of England


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome from a cold and white north west of England.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello and welcome from a cold and wet north west of England. Where abouts are you in the north west Airframes? There's no snow here.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 5, 2012)

G'day mate, a warm welcome from the land of Oz.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome! Beer's in the fridge.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2012)

Greetings...


----------

